# For Fun- 3 siblings



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

OKay. So we're dog sitting a sister and though it would be fun to get some shots of the dogs and compare between the 3 siblings. They're WG working lines. Argos is the elder brother, and he's 23 months. Bri and Anka are litter mates and about 13 months. I think it's interesting to look at the differences and similarities and learn some more about the whole wacky conformation thing! 

Argos. I had a hard time getting him to put his front legs underneath him...He's about 85lbs and 26"



























Argos Headshot









Bri (the one we're dog sitting...also just a pet and NOT accustomed to be asked to stay still...she's also a little hefty and in standard height wise)



















Bri Headshot









And Anka. Tall female...Lot's of legs. Depending on how she's standing I get between 24-25". About 63lbs. Also a mover.



















Anka Headshot


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW
all I can say is these dogs are gorgeous


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They're all gorgeous with great expressive heads. Love that second one where Argos is like 'Will you take the picture already?'


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Very Nice!!! You did a good job showing them off!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I know I think they're beautiful (probably because of their personalities!) but any more conformation type critiques? 

From what I've been trying to learn...this is what I see...And I could definitely be wrong.

Argos and Bri have a more straight shoulder, Anka's is better. 
Everyone's croup is probably short. 
Argos and Bri in particular have good color, Anka'a tan parts could be more tan.
Rear angulation is OK.
Tail set is probably a little high.
Bri's eyes are light, Anka's are nice and dark, Argos' could be darker but are not as light as Bri's.
Girls (particularly Anka) are feminine. Argos is masculine

I don't really understand withers or toplines yet...

Anybody?


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

No comment on conformation but you know I HAVE to comment on them. These are three super temperament dogs. Absolutely love people and Argos puts up with his females at home and Oakley (mine). Very nice dogs!


----------

